# Sonderzeichen richtig umwandeln



## Sanix (15. Sep 2005)

Ich muss mit einem Link einen String übergeben, der sämtliche Zeichen behinhalten kann wie Leerzeichen, {} &. Gibt es in Java ein Funktion, die mir diese Zeichen ersetzt durch %20 etc.? Oder muss ich die selber schreiben?


----------



## The_S (15. Sep 2005)

Such ma, vor ein paar Tagen gabs das selbe genau schonmal ...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Sep 2005)

such mal auf www.koders.com da gibts genügend fertige funktionen


----------



## The_S (15. Sep 2005)

Das müsste dir helfen

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=22061&highlight=


----------

